#  Krankenpflege >   Infekt/Virus im KH >

## Küken

Was wird bei euch gemacht wenn im KH so etwas wie eine kleine Epedemie ausbricht? 
Also eine STation so langsam aber sicher außer gefecht gesetzt wird...  
Lg Küken

----------


## Leonessa

Hallo Küken! 
Ich hab ja als Schülerin immer nur ein paar Wochen, die ich in einem Krankenhaus verbringe.
Aber bisher hab ich es immer ähnlich erlebt. Wenn man dort feststellt, dass sich ein Virus, ein Bakterium was auch immer sehr häuft in einer gewissen Zeit (mehr als 3 Patienten sind betroffen), wird verstärkt auf Hygiene (vor allem Hände-Hygiene) geachtet. Mehr desinfiziert wie sonst, öfter Handschuhe getragen, z.T. endlich mal drauf geachtet, nicht alles körpernah zu tragen. 
Mehr wird oft nicht getan, wenn es z.B. ein Grippevirus ist. 
Außer, wenn MRSA auftritt, dieser Antibiotika-resistente Erreger Staphylococcus aureus (Methicillin-resistenter Staphylococcus aureus). Dann wird der betreffende Patient sofort isoliert (ist der Keim bei zwei Pat. am selben Ort auch mal Kohortenisolation). Dann müssen wir OP-Hauben, Mundschutz, Handschuhe und Schutzkittel anziehen, immer wenn wir das entsprechende Zimmer betreten. Die Schutzkittel können wir mehrmals tragen, müssen sie aber im Patientenzimmer lassen und einmal pro Tag austauschen. 
War der Pat. vorhher in nem Mehrbettzimmer werden bei den Mitpatienten dort Abstriche gemacht und sie bleiben solange auch alleine in dem Zimmer liegen, in dem sie sind, bis ein Laborergebnis da ist.
Wenn allerdings auf einer Station innerhalb einer sehr kurzen Zeit (sind glaub 3 Wochen) mehr als 3 Fälle mit MRSA auftreten, sollten eigentlich alle Mitarbeiter einen Abstrich machen müssen und falls der positiv ist, müssen sie sich einer Antibiotika-Therapie unterziehen um ihn wieder loszuwerden. Bis dahin dürfen sie nicht mehr arbeiten! Leider kenne ich so Personalabstriche nur aus der Theorie, hab noch nie gesehen, dass es wirklcih gemacht wurde, auch nicht bei 5 MRSA-Patiten unter insgesamt nur 26. Leider. 
So wirklich wird also leider nicht drauf geachtet, was für "Keimschleudern" es teilweise unter dem Klinikpersonal gibt. 
Hoffe, deine Frage ein bisschen beantwortet zu haben. 
Liebe Grüße Julia

----------


## michmay

Hallo Küken, 
bei uns ist es auch so, das, wenn ein (ansteckender) Virus in Umlauf ist, der betroffene Patient isoliert und nach hygienischem Standard versorgt wird. 
Sollten mehrere Patienten den Virus haben, kann es vorkommen, dass eine komplette Station isoliert wird. Die halbwegs fitten Patienten werden kurzfristig entlassen und die Viruspatienten alle isoliert, außerdem wird dafür gesorgt, dass keine neuen Patienten aufgenommen werden. Das habe ich voriges Jahr einmal erlebt. 
Micha

----------


## Küken

Ja genau darum geht es, wir haben eine Station die völlig außer Gefecht gesetzt ist.  
Zu dieser Grippe kommt noch MRSA der sich rasend ausbreitet, klar wenn alle schon angeschlagen sind

----------


## michmay

Ohja, da kommt Freude auf. Wenn das Virus eingedämmt ist, muss außerdem dann am Ende die ganze Station grundgereinigt werden, bevor sie wieder belegt werden darf. 
Micha

----------


## Leonessa

Da werden die Putzfrauen schön fluchen... 
Küken, wie läuft es denn auf eurer Station zur Zeit ab, wie wird dort gehandelt? Auch ein Aufnahmestopp und viel Isolation?
Sind bei euch auch Reinemachkräfte, Küchenhilfen, Elektriker oder was für nichtmedizinische Mitarbeiter sonst noch da sind informiert worden, dass auch sie nochmal mehr auf Hygiene achten müssen? 
Liebe Grüße Julia

----------


## Küken

Die Eingangstür zur Station ist geschlossen mit einem Hinweis das sich alle bei betreten der Stationim Stationszimmer zu melden haben, außerdem steht am Ein bzw Ausgang eine Händedesinfektion und dazu Kittel und Mundschutz, also isoloert....  
Lg küken

----------


## Monsti

Hi Ihr Lieben, 
interessant, das alles zu lesen. 
Nach einem KH-Aufenthalt auf der Gyn hatte ich mir mal den MSRA eingefangen, der sich dummerweise vor allem in den schwer therapierbaren Nasennebenhöhlen austobte. Wir kriegten es (nach Monaten!) irgendwann gebacken, und zwar dank eines Durchbruchs in die Augenhöhle mit Orbitalphlegmone, Sehnervenentzündung und beginnender Meningitis. Wegen letzterer lag ich dann recht lange isoliert auf der Intensivstation. 
Mich zurückerinnernde Grüße von
Angie

----------


## Leonessa

Au weia Angie! 
Du nimmst echt auch alles unschöne mit, was auf dem Weg liegt!  :j_sad: 
MRSA in den Nasennebenhöhlen... das ist echt der Horror! Und dann noch ne Meningitis dazu...
Pass auf dich auf! Huck den Plegern und Ärzten künftig immer wieder wachsam auf die Finger, was Hygiene angeht, um nicht so schnell mal wieder einen MRSA-Kein einzufangen! 
Liebe Grüße und schönen Abend noch!
Julia

----------


## Küken

Ja ja der gute alte MRSA....  
Irgendwie hab ich aber auch das Gefühl das es ihn wesentlich öfters gibt als noch vor ien paar Jährchen....  
Lg Küken

----------


## Leonessa

Ja, es gibt ihn tatsächlich immer öfter. Früher kannte man ihn garnicht. Meine Oma war über 50 Jahre Krankenschwester, ging Mitte der 90er in Rente. Als ich ihr vor kurzem was von MRSA erzählte, wusste sie nicht, von was ich rede. 
LG Julia

----------


## Küken

Juhuu,  
Jetzt bin ich zwar außer Gefecht gesetzt, 
dafür dürfen meine Kollegen wieder überall hin   :aced_it_cut:  
Der MRSA ist weiter da, den wird man wahrscheinlich auch nie mehr los  :angry_1:   :angry_11:   :angry_10:   :angry_hair:   :angry_shut_up: , aber dafür zumindest der grippale INfekt weg und alle mehr oder weniger gut überstanden... 
Auf das der nächste kommt...  
Lg Küken  :f_05blow_kiss:

----------

